# I.D this scorpion please



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I caught this little guy running through my living room last night. I don't know anything about them. Can anyone i.d. it and maybe give me some info on how dangerous it may be? 
















here is a belly shot


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If I remember correctly... small pincers bad, big pincers, not so bad... the idea beaing that big pincers use their pincers more than their sting to subdue prey, and thus have weaker toxins. Scorps with small pincers rely more on their sting, and tend to have stronger toxins. That little one has small pincers and a hefty tail, so I'd be careful dealing with it, and get it out of the house (release it someplace where it is less likely to run into humans!).


----------



## snake8myelbo (Dec 3, 2006)

I believe it is a bark scorpion. there are a few sub species. And If you get stung its a trip to the hospital. I have a few of these guys you shouldnt try to handle them, but if you want to keep it put it on some moist coco dirt. They do better in slightly humid environments.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Keep it, its cool.

But yes, I agree with kero, this one IS poisonous and very dangerous.

But, still cool, and maybe even cooler to watch hunting.

Do some research, I do know that I think ZooMed carries a substrate like clay for burying animals if this turns out the scorpion does bury.


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

I just thought that I'd post that while Arizona bark scorpions (C. exilicauda, the only bark scorpion in California) have medically significant venom, they're typically not dangerous unless you're young, old, or allergic to the venom. There haven't been any fatal stings since 1968 in the US. It's still going to hurt pretty bad, though.

I could be wrong, but I think your photo might be of Hadrurus arizonensis, the Desert Hairy scorpion. Both C. exilicauda and H. arizonensis have small claws, but the tail doesn't really look like Centruroides to me. Check and see if it has a number of hairs on its tail and claws, etc. They're supposed to make very good captives.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. I Let it go already, but I'm sure I will see more of them soon. If I catch another, I'm gonna build it a home!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok, so I caught another 1 last night on my porch. It is bigger than the last 1! I looked for the hairs but it doesn't really seem to have any. I have it in a temp 190 oz container with some cocofiber and bark with a little tupperware hide spot. What kind of conditions should I keep it in? Dry? Humid? And waht should I be feeding it? 
Brian


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I'd keep it just ever so slightly moist but provide a water dish.

http://www.arachnoboard.com 

if you take a good photo, ID will be possible.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm.. Any answer from arachnoboards? Otherwise my 2 cents is Vaejovis spinigerus. I don't think its a h. ariz because the tail doesn't have those black tipped "ridges" the pedipalps made me think twice but as soon as I saw it that was the first thing that came to mind.

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e314/ ... geris2.jpg

The image is too big to fit in the forums.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't have a strong background with scorpions but I know correct identification from that picture will be hard. Here are two links to help you ID it. First one is a key of N. American scorpions. The second is for California scorpions, although I don't think it is as good as the first, but will help to narrow it down. 

North American Scorpion Key
http://www.wrbu.org/scorpions/sc_key_NA/nakey01.html

California Scorpion Fauna
http://pw1.netcom.com/~wsavary/calscorps.html

Best of luck,
James


----------



## Jer (Feb 9, 2008)

I would guess _Paruroctonus boreus_ or at least in the genus _Paruroctonus_, but I don't even know if these scorpions are native to California, and the picture quality isn't helping.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Good guess, Paruroctonus, Id never even thought of that. But I would agree that a better picture is needed. Maybe with something for size comparison? I've been out of the hobby for a little while (I joined the Marines) but I do still enjoy scorpions.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow! I totally forgot about this thread. Thanks for the ideas guys. I never put the pictures up on arachnoboard. I don't remember why, probably just too lazy to register. I also got a much better camera now, but I don't have the scorpion anymore. I find them all the time late summer so I will post again when I catch the next one roaming around my living room floor! :shock:


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

If you can get a positive id on these little buggers there might be people on arachnoboards willing to shell out some $$ for these little suckers. i know if i could keep them now id buy a few.


----------



## Jer (Feb 9, 2008)

stevenhman said:


> If you can get a positive id on these little buggers there might be people on arachnoboards willing to shell out some $$ for these little suckers. i know if i could keep them now id buy a few.


They are very common scorpions. Might get lucky if someone was willing to pay $5 for a few specimens. If it is _P. boreus_, they even live in Canada!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I never really saw Paruroctonus sp. for sale very much. Even if its only $5 a pop, thats $5 for walking outside. If you can get some better pictures when they come out again and get a positive id I'd think someone on arachnoboards would buy some.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Where did you get this? Back in AZ it looks like the ones you common would find in the Mojave... Kerokero's saying is logical so please be careful.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re:*



MELLOWROO421 said:


> Ok, so I caught another 1 last night on my porch. It is bigger than the last 1! I looked for the hairs but it doesn't really seem to have any. I have it in a temp 190 oz container with some cocofiber and bark with a little tupperware hide spot. What kind of conditions should I keep it in? Dry? Humid? And waht should I be feeding it?
> Brian


DRY AND HOT if its a desert scorp; it gets significantly cooler at night though so I'm not sure how to handle that. Im guessing anything that moves it can eat, but crickets would be the easiest staple diet for him.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: I.D this scorpion please- NEW PICS*

Caught another one in the house. :shock: Got some better pics.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

What are the white things under its belly? Venom sacks for a guess? To me it's scary having those in your home... Can those glow with the black light on them, or are those different ones,

William


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

§lipperhead said:


> What are the white things under its belly?


Book lungs


----------



## Jer (Feb 9, 2008)

_Paruroctonus_ for sure. _P. boreus_ Im about 90% sure.


----------



## Jer (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Re:*



§lipperhead said:


> DRY AND HOT if its a desert scorp; it gets significantly cooler at night though so I'm not sure how to handle that. Im guessing anything that moves it can eat, but crickets would be the easiest staple diet for him.


_P. boreus_ is able to withstand cooler temperatures, as can be seen from its range extending into Canada. It is the only scorpion found in Canada.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will look up as much info as I can on it since it seems like I may keep it for a while.


----------



## Jer (Feb 9, 2008)

I have several _P. boreus_ that I rescued from someone that was going to flush them down the toilet. Crickets and water and you are good to go.


----------



## Jer (Feb 9, 2008)

After looking at mine in some detail it may not be a _P. boreus_. My _P. boreus_ have more of a deep purplish colour to them, like the one in this picture:
http://people.uleth.ca/~dan.johnson/sco ... ion_dj.pdf
On that note, I am retracting my identification as _P. boreus_, and substituting it with a question mark.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

There are no medically signifigant scorps in CA.


----------



## Farmer Jerry (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll chime in on this necropost, as it appears the question was never answered. I do happen to know my scorps and other inverts (food for another post) so maybe I can help.

Firstly - any ID without the animal in hand is at best a guessing game. That being said, your location and the picture make this one fairly easy - 

H. arizonensis arizonesis
Arizona Bark Scorpion. Common in most areas of LA county. It's sting will hurt like the dickens, but isn't medically significant to most people. House it in a minimum 10 gallon size tank, with a coarse sandy substrate. Provide broken pieces of pottery or slate for cover. 
Heat one end of enclosure via a heat lamp, aim for 90-100F directly under for a 'basking' spot. Room temp is fine at night. 1-3 appropriate sized crickets every other day, or 5-7 once a week. Feed the crickets fruit slices prior to feeding them to the scorpion to moisture-load them, as most scorpions do not drink.

This is an excellent candidate for a 'pet' scorpion, and is a reccomended beginners species.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the response Farmer Jerry. I have been keeping it in a 190 oz container with coco fiber/coco chips for substrate, a tupperware hide house and a small petri dish for water. I have fed it everything from moths to wasps, but he/she prefers other spiders. I am actually gonna be getting rid of it because I need the container for frogletts soon. If you or anyone you know wants it, you are welcome to it. Otherwise, I am gonna take a hike and find a nice place to re-release him. On that note, I have a nice black widow I have been fattening up because I was gonna watch the scorp eat her that anyone with a weird fascination for this kinda stuff (like me) is welcome to also.


----------



## Farmer Jerry (Apr 3, 2008)

That's a very kind offer (on both!) but I'd prefer knowing you turned him/her loose in a suitable place. It's great you took the time to study the lil guy for a bit and fatten him up rather than squish him. 

Besides, I just know if I start feeding my scorp addiction again I'll never get my reed frog project up and running :mrgreen:


----------

